# Sorry for CATCHING!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a few pictures from the summer. Finally got a hold of my cousin's camera to get a few pics up for you guys to look at. I can only upload so many to this post, there are more if you want look at:MORE PICTURES http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=152#152 and I didn't even upload all of them there since there's over 1,100 from the summer. Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet pics Run n Gun! Lots of big uns.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice fish........


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice Fish! I noticed some really nice fish inshore fish on your website as well! I really like this cleaning table, very nice! I think I have seen it before, is it at a house ya'll run trips out of?


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

*Cleaning Table*

More pictures of the cleaning table, I would love to get one like that built for my place.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I take you didn't get any bags of fillets for them using your place ?


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Nope, no payent of fillets were received here. It is amazing how many people are not respectful of others property. I do have many Problems of people parking their vehicles at my place, fishing on my pier, and using my cleaning facility's. It's not that I would mind if someone was courtious enough to ask. I guess those days are long gone.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Damnn, your cleaning table got potlicked??? And they posted pics bragging about it??? That's low. 

B


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it says charter headquarters right above the table, i heard the next mermaid tourney was out of your place


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Damnn, your cleaning table got potlicked??? And they posted pics bragging about it??? That's low.
> 
> B


x2.......***?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

brave! not to mention posting up pics on a personal guide service site?!


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Rory, have you been fishing without me? Wait a minute, thats not you or me or anybody we know. *** x3! Potlicked just doesn't cover it.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

lol haha dumbarses...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Real smart! Some people are to dumb to let live.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Whoa...this ought to get good...


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea we lodged a group of clients out of the house once for a couple days and that's when we used the cleaning table. It worked great! Nice set-up, worked great for pictures, great location, offshore guys didn't have to run all the way back to the harbor to clean fish, clients could cook and relax while we cleaned fish. Thanks for re-posting pics and you should have let me know you wanted a bag of filets, I'm sure i could have gotten you a bag.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

and there you have the other side of the story


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Yea we lodged a group of clients out of the house once for a couple days and that's when we used the cleaning table. It worked great! Nice set-up, worked great for pictures, great location, offshore guys didn't have to run all the way back to the harbor to clean fish, clients could cook and relax while we cleaned fish. Thanks for re-posting pics and you should have let me know you wanted a bag of filets, I'm sure i could have gotten you a bag.


Might be the most brain dead reply i've ever seen


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

looks like Jr. needs to learn where the *neighbor's* *property* line starts


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr Rory's Place http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7356785/


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Mr Rory's Place http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7356785/


:spineyes:
stick to catching swords......:rotfl:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/shndzttnrb--The-Waterboy-Rob-Schneider-Townie-Oh-no-we-suck-again


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey, it really dosn't bother me to much, I just thought I would have a little fun with it. By the way though, I have never rented my place, the house next door is for rent and most of the people are good people. The property line is pretty obvious, and I do get very irritated with renters using my property. I run the risk of a lawsuit if something was to happen on my pier, I have to wory about items coming up missing, I have had renters next door park a travel trailer on my place, unplug my travel trailer to plug in theirs and leave mine unplugged. I come down in a week and everything in the fridge is spoiled. The list goes on and on. Oh, I don't need any fillets, thanks for offering. I'm not too good of a fisherman but a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile, lol.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Mr Rory's Place http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7356785/


Dude, you crack me up!


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

... NOT RORY!!! LOL..


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

He puts the D in douchebag.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Looks like some 
Arm Burn'n, Reel Scream'n, Rod Bend'n, Browl Sweat'n, Deep Grunt'n 
bunch of trips full of lifetime memory and story makers to me....:wink:​ 
 Yall Dun Reel GoouD Fellers!!
:doowapsta:bounce::clover::texasflag:cheers:

(Im at work, dems da only kinda smilees I have)
​


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

hog said:


> Looks like some
> 
> Arm Burn'n, Reel Scream'n, Rod Bend'n, Browl Sweat'n, Deep Grunt'n
> bunch of trips full of lifetime memory and story makers to me....:wink:​
> ...


 It does look like those fella's have had a Great season!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Orale, Homes.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

rory i going to be running a few offshore trips, and i was wandering if i could just move your brothers boat out of the sling for a few weeks ,oh buy the way i may need your cleaning table if its not booked


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

rory ?????? please tell me it's OK


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Post Pics*

Mataboy - save yourself some time & don't even mess with your boat, take mine down & run with it. Just do me a favor and when you post your trip pictures get a few glamour shots of the boat worked in. Poor thing didn't hardly get to fish all summer. I can't have my brother's cleaning table getting all of the glory.

Just last weekend Rory & I were estimating how much stuff has been cleaned on that table. I think we were a long way off! And thats not even counting duck season?

Rory's always willing to help people out, you think others would show him the same courtesy.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Put you a tip jar out there, metal and fixed in concrete of course.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

To funny!!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

StarlinMarlin said:


> More pictures of the cleaning table, I would love to get one like that built for my place.


===================================================

Is this catch to feed the large young man in then upper left hand corner of the picture!?


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

joliefisher said:


> Mataboy - save yourself some time & don't even mess with your boat, take mine down & run with it. Just do me a favor and when you post your trip pictures get a few glamour shots of the boat worked in. Poor thing didn't hardly get to fish all summer. I can't have my brother's cleaning table getting all of the glory.
> 
> Just last weekend Rory & I were estimating how much stuff has been cleaned on that table. I think we were a long way off! And thats not even counting duck season?
> 
> Rory's always willing to help people out, you think others would show him the same courtesy.


At least you would have a good capt'n running your boat!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang! Potlicking a cleaning table and taking pics is off the charts!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Put one of these up. $5 last 5 min for water and light


----------



## YELLOWFIN225 (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW!!!! WHAT A CATCH


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that is one good.. summer!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

StarlinMarlin, 

congrats on one great cleaning table. You took it in stride much better then this ******* would have.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

They still have a picture on their homepage of your cleaning table . . . I didn't look any further. What a bunch of dumarses.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Alan,

I noticed the deep freeze is getting low on bait, please stock up , we don't want to run out, esp ballihoos , not the yellow old ones either

and please spray better for skeeters, nothing worse than cleaning fish and getting your ankles bit.

and, no bait no crabs, make a note we all need full traps before we get there.


then there's the night fishin lights

just sayin.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

rory is that why you took the blade off your flounderboat ????????


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

It does amaze me how mindless the OP is as to what happened here.

How thick can one be?

Rest assured, I won't ever fish with the OP. Nor will my friends. Ever.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

mataboy said:


> rory is that why you took the blade off your flounderboat ????????


 Now thats funny !!!!!!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Yea we lodged a group of clients out of the house once for a couple days and that's when we used the cleaning table. It worked great! Nice set-up, worked great for pictures, great location, offshore guys didn't have to run all the way back to the harbor to clean fish, clients could cook and relax while we cleaned fish. Thanks for re-posting pics and you should have let me know you wanted a bag of filets, I'm sure i could have gotten you a bag.


Do you really not get it, or are you being a brazen smart arse...??

Maybe I'm gettin' old.

Kelly


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Mr Rory's Place http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7356785/


 Sorry had to bump this one more time LOL


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

keep the thread at the top booking charters daily it is just a cleaning table not even a house there they apprecate all you guys comments ttt m***** f******


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

M_Undertaker said:


> keep the thread at the top booking charters daily it is just a cleaning table not even a house there they apprecate all you guys comments ttt m***** f******


What an as#! Absolutely no respect for others property! And running illegal charters without permits from what I understand too! That's the kind of captain I want to book a trip with, yeah right!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Sorry had to bump this one more time LOL


Too funny Brett! Had to watch it again.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Rory,

We should be thru there sunday aft.

preciate the public cleaning table , guys like you are what makes fishin fun

any chance you could leave your vac bagger and plenty of bags out handy ?


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*NO BAGS LEFT*

Coastal Outfitters:

Help yourselves but I think the last guys used all of the bags. Boats full of gas though but sorry again, we didn't leave any tackle. And don't worry bout cleaning up, Rory will just clean up next trip, he doesn't mind too much. Just enjoy yourselves, weather should turn for the better sometime Saturday.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

No respect!! Goober smooching leg licker! Thats what he is mooching off of other peoples property like that!! ooo,ooo here comes Mr.Rory Here comes Mr.Rory LOL!!! Loved the video.


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

illegal charters thats a good one all you guys with thw exception of brett are just ****** because theese boys have caught more big fish by the age of 25 than yall will ever catch they have all permits for inshore and the offshore boat has them as well but thanks for the help booking trips keep talking about this gotta love the gorda drama for yo momma ttt


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

M_Undertaker said:


> illegal charters thats a good one all you guys with thw exception of brett are just ****** because theese boys have caught more big fish by the age of 25 than yall will ever catch they have all permits for inshore and the offshore boat has them as well but thanks for the help booking trips keep talking about this gotta love the gorda drama for yo momma ttt


Can you say "run on"?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wrong, people are ****** because you have no respect for others' property and think its a joke. People are laughing because you're friends are too thick to get it.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> Wrong, people are ****** because you have no respect for others' property and think its a joke. People are laughing because you're friends are too thick to get it.


 X2


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Them boys don't care, daddy or grandpa will pay the way or buy em new boats if needed....lol, they all are quite a funny bunch just to sit back and watch when they show for a tourny. Money dosent buy brains or morals.


----------



## Robalo Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

*← undertaker*



Justin_Time said:


> Can you say "run on"?


Justin,

Have you ever met the undertaker? If so, you would be impressed he was coherent long enough to type the number of words that he did


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it's funny how people can talk so much **** over the computer..... Was a mistake made over a cleaning table, looks like it, did we steal something, NO! Did we mess the cleaning table up, NO! Left it the exact same way we found it! Sorry we barrowed it, thought it was part of the property we were renting, our mistake, but it's not like we broke or ruined anything, but thanks for calling us out over the internet on a pubic site. Could have done it thru a private email or called me, my personal info is everywhere! I would have gladly said I'm sorry for making a mistake and would have removed the picture if it was that big of a problem!! But the first I heard of this was over a public forum, real cool, way to handle it grown up like. Hope you got your rocks off to the way you handled it, you got us..... People don't have to like us for the way we are, but we don't go around ruining anything for anybody. Are we cocky when we come in to tourneys? Hell yea, because 95% of the time we win them or are at least in the money. Have we always done things completely right, well no, I'm sure there are things we would do differently looking back on them. But I haven't met anyone that doesn't have something they would change about the past! People can be mad that we use croaker, so be it, but it's legal. If they outlaw it, then we will stop using them. But until they do, we will use them with clients that want to use them. We've had our share of bad luck that we have had to work thru and worked hard is something we have always done. It's easy to judge from the outside looking in, but that's all you can do is judge. From working 7/12's to going to FL to work oil spill clean-up to working shut-downs, working nights for months straight, we have done it all to get where we are today. So judge all you want, we know the truth and the people close to us know it as well and that's all that matters. Don't be mad because we are doing what you didn't have the balls to take the chance to do or do what it takes to make it happen. All our boats are legal and we will continue to run both bay and offshore charters as well as waterfowl hunting and hog hunts!! Are our trips for everyone? NO! If you don't like the way we hunt or fish, SO BE IT, don't book a trip with us. But do yourself a favor, don't hide behind your computer and talk **** about someone or something you obviously know NOTHING about!! If you're looking for a trip of a life time, call us, if you are looking for a boring/normal trip, save both your time and mine and call someone else! And if you don't like the way we role into a tourney, don't be a weigh station when we come in, cause it's not going to change!!!!! I can't wait to read the responses to this! They should be epic! So far reading this thread I feel like I'm sitting at the girl's lunch table in High school with all the drama and ******* and moaning. I'm sure now it will feel like the jr high one. I truly feel sorry for you people that live your life thru a forum when you wish you were out doing what you are reading about&#8230;.. Have fun reading, I'm heading back out to live my life, just wanted to set the record straight. I love living the life that SOOOOOO many people ENVY! Catch the latest adventures that we are experiencing on the run-n-gun website. It's shaping up to be one hell of a waterfowl season and the fishing is lights out right now. Costa Rica is going to be awesome and so will the powder I'll be shredding in the mountains after the 1st of the year! I personally couldn't handle living vicariously thru someone else, but I never could settle for being mediocre!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't care so much about you using his cleaning table - what concerns me is the accusation that you don't have permits. you should clear that up...


Scott


----------



## TEX69 (Nov 9, 2009)

*dim-witted*

Hey dip **** if you read the last post from Run-N-Gun it says straight from the paragraph "All our boats are legal and we will continue to run both bay and offshore charters as well as waterfowl hunting and hog hunts!!". I guess you are to stupid to understand that this statement means that these guys have all of there permits for every boat or maybe you and everybody else talking **** are out of fictional stories to tell..
I can't wait for these guys to post up what they shoot and catch next week. The responses will be epic...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, they need the hurt feelings form


----------



## TEX69 (Nov 9, 2009)

Who the **** is Coastal Outfitters????????? Shouldn't you be out scouting for your clients and not looking up dumb *** things on the internet to be little your competition.. Oh wait you couldn't produce a better trip then Run-N-Gun even you were to fish in the Texas Sea Center Tanks. 

Keep thinking of stupid things to say I have nothing but countless memories of awsome hunts and fishing trips with the guys from Run-N-Gun, so keep em coming I will shut your dumb *** down all day Coastal Outfaggers.....


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Run-N-Gun said:


> I love living the life that SOOOOOO many people ENVY!


Baaawwwwahahahahahahaha. What a tool.

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TEX69 said:


> Hey dip **** if you read the last post from Run-N-Gun it says straight from the paragraph "All our boats are legal and we will continue to run both bay and offshore charters as well as waterfowl hunting and hog hunts!!". I guess you are to stupid to understand that this statement means that these guys have all of there permits for every boat or maybe you and everybody else talking **** are out of fictional stories to tell..
> I can't wait for these guys to post up what they shoot and catch next week. The responses will be epic...





TEX69 said:


> Who the **** is Coastal Outfitters????????? Shouldn't you be out scouting for your clients and not looking up dumb *** things on the internet to be little your competition.. Oh wait you couldn't produce a better trip then Run-N-Gun even you were to fish in the Texas Sea Center Tanks.
> 
> Keep thinking of stupid things to say I have nothing but countless memories of awsome hunts and fishing trips with the guys from Run-N-Gun, so keep em coming I will shut your dumb *** down all day Coastal Outfaggers.....


omg......u r so cool.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Carp!! what is the number for Run-N-Gun!? I'm calling them up *RIGHT NOW*. With a client (or employee) like you, they must be AWESOME! I gotta book me a trip LIKE NOW!!

Seriously you tool, you're doing more damage than good with your sophomoric responses. Shut your piehole.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TEX69 has joined banned camp for a month. I won't put up with anyone that refuses to follow the rules around here.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mont said:


> TEX69 has joined banned camp for a month. I won't put up with anyone that refuses to follow the rules around here.


Boom!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

well rats,

cat or mono ?


----------

